# LFTB 4/27



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> Best morning yet this season. Called a great tom right off the roost this morning... all I am going to say is he had on his bulletproof vest today   Had 5 jakes walk by silent and hit the call and had them at 10 yards.... almost redeemed myself with the biggest one but I didn’t


Nice job on the calling! What kind of call are you using? Pop up or "purist" style?


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Three strutters in the field right now. Hopefully one of them makes there way toward me. Between the turkeys and the 8 deer that just walked out maybe 50 yards from me, there are a whole lot of eyes looking around right now. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Secretary of War was up but didn't go out this morning. Yep, we watched the Tom walk right to where she had been sitting the prior 3 mornings


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> Nice job on the calling! What kind of call are you using? Pop up or "purist" style?


I’m using a slate call. I have struck another! Time to play the waiting game.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Bowhunt said:


> My oldest son got it done this morning. Absolutely beautiful morning out. Had two hens come in followed by this guy. Bittersweet for me as I love calling and usually go with others during the season. Probably have been along on at least 10 first timer turkey kills. My boys and I are three for three this year and with the social distancing requirements probably concludes me getting out any more. Good luck to everyone else.
> View attachment 524223
> 
> View attachment 524225


Gorgeous photos, great bird 2! Congratulations to you & boy!


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

So far, I have seen 2 hens, 4 toms, 6 jakes, and 8 deer. Only two of the jakes were close enough, and offered me a shot opportunity, but I gave them a free pass.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

What a difference a day makes! Last night seemed like the toms were "a bit off" & acting like they could care less about anything but walking & scratching.
Watched where they went up. Came back this am & somebody musta flipped a switch. They were screaming non-stop from 6:01 am till after 9:30. Had 4 of the 6 toms I saw this morning lined up in a perfect row walking straight towards my set up, all gobbling at the same time. Like a photo out of Field & Stream! Tried to pick out the biggest 1, but they got all tangled up by the time they got to my dekes. So who knows if I did or not. Shot him at about 7:50-8:00 & the other 3 stayed in that field gobbling back & forth at 2 other birds that I couldn't see. Was 9:00 before they finally left. Didn't want to booger it up by running them off, so I just sat there drank my coffee & watched the show. Son had a Google classroom thing at 8:00 so he couldn't go with. Can not wait to get him out there & see if we can repeat this am. Good luck, shoot straight & be safe all y'all!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Namrock said:


> What a difference a day makes! Last night seemed like the toms were "a bit off" & acting like they could care less about anything but walking & scratching.
> Watched where they went up. Came back this am & somebody musta flipped a switch. They were screaming non-stop from 6:01 am till after 9:30. Had 4 of the 6 toms I saw this morning lined up in a perfect row walking straight towards my set up, all gobbling at the same time. Like a photo out of Field & Stream! Tried to pick out the biggest 1, but they got all tangled up by the time they got to my dekes. So who knows if I did or not. Shot him at about 7:50-8:00 & the other 3 stayed in that field gobbling back & forth at 2 other birds that I couldn't see. Was 9:00 before they finally left. Didn't want to booger it up by running them off, so I just sat there drank my coffee & watched the show. Son had a Google classroom thing at 8:00 so he couldn't go with. Can not wait to get him out there & see if we can repeat this am. Good luck, shoot straight & be safe all y'all!
> View attachment 524425
> View attachment 524427


Congrats nice one


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Namrock said:


> What a difference a day makes! Last night seemed like the toms were "a bit off" & acting like they could care less about anything but walking & scratching.
> Watched where they went up. Came back this am & somebody musta flipped a switch. They were screaming non-stop from 6:01 am till after 9:30. Had 4 of the 6 toms I saw this morning lined up in a perfect row walking straight towards my set up, all gobbling at the same time. Like a photo out of Field & Stream! Tried to pick out the biggest 1, but they got all tangled up by the time they got to my dekes. So who knows if I did or not. Shot him at about 7:50-8:00 & the other 3 stayed in that field gobbling back & forth at 2 other birds that I couldn't see. Was 9:00 before they finally left. Didn't want to booger it up by running them off, so I just sat there drank my coffee & watched the show. Son had a Google classroom thing at 8:00 so he couldn't go with. Can not wait to get him out there & see if we can repeat this am. Good luck, shoot straight & be safe all y'all!
> View attachment 524425
> View attachment 524427


Great bird! Super hooks!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice work fellas I had a feeling today would be good. Hunting at home I had 4 sounding of at first light. At flydown I had one coming but he had to cross a field to get to the bush I'm in. The neighbor had a decoy out and one of the jakes came to it and his son shot it . The other birds all went back the way they were coming. But I was happy that his boy got one !


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Namrock said:


> What a difference a day makes! Last night seemed like the toms were "a bit off" & acting like they could care less about anything but walking & scratching.
> Watched where they went up. Came back this am & somebody musta flipped a switch. They were screaming non-stop from 6:01 am till after 9:30. Had 4 of the 6 toms I saw this morning lined up in a perfect row walking straight towards my set up, all gobbling at the same time. Like a photo out of Field & Stream! Tried to pick out the biggest 1, but they got all tangled up by the time they got to my dekes. So who knows if I did or not. Shot him at about 7:50-8:00 & the other 3 stayed in that field gobbling back & forth at 2 other birds that I couldn't see. Was 9:00 before they finally left. Didn't want to booger it up by running them off, so I just sat there drank my coffee & watched the show. Son had a Google classroom thing at 8:00 so he couldn't go with. Can not wait to get him out there & see if we can repeat this am. Good luck, shoot straight & be safe all y'all!
> View attachment 524425
> View attachment 524427


Great bird Norm. Congrats!


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Setup in holly state land. Had a gobble at 5pm


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Namrock said:


> What a difference a day makes! Last night seemed like the toms were "a bit off" & acting like they could care less about anything but walking & scratching.
> Watched where they went up. Came back this am & somebody musta flipped a switch. They were screaming non-stop from 6:01 am till after 9:30. Had 4 of the 6 toms I saw this morning lined up in a perfect row walking straight towards my set up, all gobbling at the same time. Like a photo out of Field & Stream! Tried to pick out the biggest 1, but they got all tangled up by the time they got to my dekes. So who knows if I did or not. Shot him at about 7:50-8:00 & the other 3 stayed in that field gobbling back & forth at 2 other birds that I couldn't see. Was 9:00 before they finally left. Didn't want to booger it up by running them off, so I just sat there drank my coffee & watched the show. Son had a Google classroom thing at 8:00 so he couldn't go with. Can not wait to get him out there & see if we can repeat this am. Good luck, shoot straight & be safe all y'all!
> View attachment 524425
> View attachment 524427


Great bird congrats!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Namrock said:


> What a difference a day makes! Last night seemed like the toms were "a bit off" & acting like they could care less about anything but walking & scratching.
> Watched where they went up. Came back this am & somebody musta flipped a switch. They were screaming non-stop from 6:01 am till after 9:30. Had 4 of the 6 toms I saw this morning lined up in a perfect row walking straight towards my set up, all gobbling at the same time. Like a photo out of Field & Stream! Tried to pick out the biggest 1, but they got all tangled up by the time they got to my dekes. So who knows if I did or not. Shot him at about 7:50-8:00 & the other 3 stayed in that field gobbling back & forth at 2 other birds that I couldn't see. Was 9:00 before they finally left. Didn't want to booger it up by running them off, so I just sat there drank my coffee & watched the show. Son had a Google classroom thing at 8:00 so he couldn't go with. Can not wait to get him out there & see if we can repeat this am. Good luck, shoot straight & be safe all y'all!
> View attachment 524425
> View attachment 524427


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 524653
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Right back at ya buster!








& Yeah I took this one just for you Rich


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Went and set a pop up where the Tom keeps coming out. 20 minutes later










So then he goes to where she's been sitting every morning. She is trying to decide where to sit in the morning.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

No luck yesterday morning, Tom's were firing up around 530, till about 730 when they got spooked. Did have hen come within 5 feet of me and walk along side then in front of me. Pretty cool since I was just sitting in a grass pile in a field. Had to meh some deer way that were walking right at me once they got to about 10ft.


----------

